# A young Giant Stag Beetle - Lucanus elaphus



## Lee Woodie (Jul 18, 2012)

give him a little more time and he will really be tough to handle.Oh I found this one while cleaning up the shop today


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 18, 2012)

How big was that one?  Very nice specimen.


----------



## rip18 (Jul 18, 2012)

Great details on that one!  Good shots!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 18, 2012)

Lee,  I sure have been enjoying your shots.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## quinn (Jul 18, 2012)

Another smokin shot lee!


----------



## Hoss (Jul 18, 2012)

Another great one for you collection of critter shots.  

Hoss


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jul 18, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> How big was that one?  Very nice specimen.



dawg it's about 1-1/2" long


----------



## gregg dudley (Jul 18, 2012)

Good shots!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 18, 2012)

Cool! He sure is one mean lookin bug!


----------



## cornpile (Jul 18, 2012)

Man,those things are stout.Killer shots


----------



## wvdawg (Jul 20, 2012)

Love these big guys!  Nice shooting Lee!


----------

